# redemptive historical



## Preach (Feb 6, 2006)

Do any of you preach this style or are you familiar with it? I am just becoming exposed to it and wonder what the opinions of those preachers on the board are. Thanks.
"In Christ",
Bobby


----------



## Casey (Feb 6, 2006)

You mean along the lines of Greame Goldsworthy (sp?) and G. Vos? Yes. (Although, I don't preach yet, I only exhort!)


----------



## Scott (Feb 7, 2006)

"Although, I don't preach yet, I only exhort"

What do you understand the differences to be?


----------



## tcalbrecht (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> "Although, I don't preach yet, I only exhort"
> 
> What do you understand the differences to be?



In the PCA and OPC, only those who are licensed or ordained to the gospel ministry may "preach". All others merely "exhort".


----------



## Scott (Feb 7, 2006)

What is the definition of preaching?


----------



## tcalbrecht (Feb 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> What is the definition of preaching?



What licentiates and ministers of the gospel do. 

"When a man is called to labor as a teaching elder, it belongs to his order, in addition to those functions he shares with all other elders, to feed the flock by reading, expounding and preaching the Word of God and to administer the Sacraments." (PCA BCO 8-5)

"To preserve the purity of the preaching of the Gospel, no man is permitted to preach in the pulpits of the Presbyterian Church in America on a regular basis without proper licensure from the Presbytery having jurisdiction where he will preach." (BCO 19-1)

"When regular preaching of the Word is involved, care must be taken to comply with BCO 19-1." (BCO 19-11)


----------



## Scott (Feb 7, 2006)

No, I understand. I was wondering how one would define "preaching."


----------

